# Why isn't it the 15th yet?!



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Because I want to go get my puppy and bring him home to me! Got some new pictures of him today and the little furball has already completely stolen my heart! :blueyay: 

His name is still up in the air, and still pretty much one of two:
Wesley or Sweeney. 

Just when I think I've settled on one, I start thinking on the other and beginning swinging that way. 

A week ago I told my boyfriend his name was for sure Wesley. Then I got these new pictures today and that white marking on his head just makes me think 'Sweeney'. 

Can't decide! lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Chants _Oreo, Oreo_.


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Nooooo! Anything but! 

...well...anything but that and Optimus Prime. :lol:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That spot on his head will be proportionately smaller when he's an adult. Didn't know if that would make a difference if you were going to name him Sweeney.

BTW, LOVE Wesley. What a great and uncommon name. 

Whatever you name him, he's going to be beautiful! Can't wait to see more photos as he grows up.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh he's beautiful!


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> That spot on his head will be proportionately smaller when he's an adult. Didn't know if that would make a difference if you were going to name him Sweeney.
> 
> BTW, LOVE Wesley. What a great and uncommon name.
> 
> Whatever you name him, he's going to be beautiful! Can't wait to see more photos as he grows up.


Nope! Won't make a difference to me! As of right now his name is absolutely positively no-more-debate Wesley.  

It's beyond ridiculous how much I can't wait to take him home! I've been doing so much research on everything. Food, training, products...it's nuts. But so much fun! lol


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, if only my dad would see the joys of having a dog... My sister and I have NEVER had a dog in our life. Dad says we aren't responsible enough, but he's just going off of the fact that he had to take care of our cat by himself. My sister and I were seven when he died! My mom had a horrible job with the crappiest hours ever! Well, hope you have fun with him!


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Sweeney is the best name :0


----------

